# Traccia d'esame



## krige

Come si dice in inglese "traccia", intesa come traccia di un esame? Frase d'esempio: "la traccia dell'esame di matematica era molto difficile".


----------



## Benzene

Ciao krige!

Penso che la mia proposta sia corretta.

"*Exam essay of mathematics was very difficult*".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Starbuck

Benzene said:


> Ciao krige!
> 
> Penso che la mia proposta sia corretta.
> 
> "*Exam essay of mathematics was very difficult*".


 
Ciao krige e benzene,

Sono un po' confuso.  I thought that "traccia" meant "outline" or "sketch" in English.  If so, where does the translation "essay" come from?

I thought that the sentence "La traccia dell'esame di matematica era molto difficile" meant "The outline (or format) of the math exam was very difficult."  

Grazie per l'aiuto!
Starbuck


----------



## baldpate

Ciao a krige e Benzene,

non riesco a capire il significato di "traccia" nella frase "la traccia dell'esame di matematica era molto difficile", eppure secondo la proposta di Benzene in questo contesto la parola vuol dire "essay" (accezione che non ho trovato in alcun dizionario). 

Benzene, forse l'hai tradotto con "essay" perche non esiste in inglese una parola piu' affine a quest' uso di "traccia"? Pero', se qualcuno saprebbe spiegare l'uso qui di "traccia", magari potremmo insieme trovare una traduzione piu' vicino al significato voluto.

EDIT: I see that Starbuck had similar problems.


----------



## fitter.happier

Il Demauro fornisce questa definizione:

nel linguaggio scolastico, titolo spec. puntuale e articolato, di un tema: _scegliete una t. da sviluppare_ | estens., spunto, suggerimento, idea: _dammi almeno una t. di partenza


_La traduzione di Benzene mi sembra errata. Non mi riferisco all'articolo mancante, ma alla definizione "essay on mathematics" che mi dà l'impressione di _trattato di matematica _più che di traccia.

 Una traccia di matematica è semplicemente un esercizio da svolgere


----------



## federicoft

Yes, _traccia_ in school language refers to the guidelines of a written composition the teacher gives to the pupils, who are expected to write on about that topic.
In a broader sense, it could refer to the text of _any_ written exam.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth

baldpate said:


> Pero', se qualcuno sapesse spiegare l'uso qui di "traccia", magari potremmo insieme trovare una traduzione piu' vicino al significato voluto.


----------



## baldpate

Sounds as if Starbuck got it right, then, with *outline/format/structure*


----------



## Benzene

Ciao baldpate & fitter.happier,


Mi avete fatto venire un dubbio in merito ad "essay" perchè il vocabolo era nei profondi angoli della mia memoria.

Quindi ho indagato...

Vi incollo la definizione presa dal Merriam-Webster Dictionary:


Main Entry: *Essay*

Pronunciation:
    \ˈe-ˌsā\ 
Function:
    noun 
Etymology:
    Middle French essai, ultimately from Late Latin exagium act of weighing, from Latin ex- + agere to drive — more at agent
Date:
    14th century

1: *trial, test*

Forse è un pò forzato il suo uso, ma la "traccia" è il titolo di un tema da svolgere (lingua) o il testo di un problema di discipline scientifiche da risolvere.

Sono anch'io un pò confuso!

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Tristano

Io direi:

The structure (o meglio, format) of the mathematics exam was complicated/difficult/complex...

Temo che "essay" non c'entri niente...

Tristano


----------



## krige

Scusate, ma quindi come si dice "traccia"?

Da usare in frasi come ad esempio "il professore sta preparando la traccia del prossimo esame di informatica", o "E' possibile avere la traccia dell'appello del 21 luglio 2008"?


----------



## Murphy

Forse in alcuni casi si può usare "topic"?  Cioè, l'argomento specifico dell'esame.


----------



## miri

Qui c'è un esempio di "tracce" della prova scritta d'italiano per il conseguimento del diploma di scuola media superiore. Ma se con "traccia" si intende la tipologia degli esercizi , allora il termine giusto credo sia "format".


----------



## krige

Sì, topic lo userei per una traccia di un tema, mentre io ero interessato ad una traccia intesa come serie di esercizi da svolgere. "Format" potrebbe essere, ma non l'ho mai sentito usare prima d'ora. Qualcun altro può confermarlo?

Una traduzione alle due frasi d'esempio di prima andrebbe anche benissimo.


----------



## london calling

Ciao starbuck e benzene!

Sono d'accordo con fitter.happier. _Essay_ = tema.

Ai tempi miei, fra liceo ed università, si facevano sopratutto degli esami scritti. Prendiamo l'esame di Letteratura inglese del liceo. Uno di questi esami era uno scritto di 3 ore su Shakespeare: bisognava scrivere 3 temi _(essays_) in 3 ore.

A dir la verità, per parlare della traccia dell'esame di matematica direi (e avrei detto!) semplicemente:

_The maths exam/paper was very difficult: the problems/exercises we were asked to solve weren't at all easy._

Comunque, visto che abbiamo un contesto più definito:

il professore sta preparando la traccia del prossimo esame di informatica...
_Mrs B. is writing/preparing the IT exam paper for first-year students _

E' possibile avere la traccia dell'appello del 21 luglio 2008?
_Could I have a copy of last June's maths paper?_

Format to me is different. To me that's the way the exam/paper is organised: essays/multiple choice etc.

EDIT: Murphy? You must have been through all this as well in the UK!


----------



## edrian_quintos

Iod'accordo con mira.. 'traccia' forse vuol dire FORMAT oppure OUTLINE


----------



## krige

Dunque "traccia" si dice "paper"? Quindi se volessi dire "l'esame è diviso in due parti: traccia e soluzione", potrei scrivere "the exam is divided in two parts: paper and solution"?


----------



## edrian_quintos

krige said:


> Dunque "traccia" si dice "paper"? Quindi se volessi dire "l'esame è diviso in due parti: traccia e soluzione", potrei scrivere "the exam is divided in two parts: paper and solution"?


 
No.. 
Where did the paper idea come?

By your context traccia would might mean OUTLINE. 

Sometimes in writting themes and essays the sense should be organized in an outline. The sense may be organize in means of time, order of events and so on.

*traccia*


s.f. (pl. *-ce*)

8 (schema) outline: _preparare la traccia di un romanzo_ to prepare the outline of a novel.


----------



## coolbrowne

D'accordo, *outline* va bene





edrian_quintos said:


> By your context traccia would might mean OUTLINE...


In quanto a


Benzene said:


> 1: *trial, test*
> ...
> Sono anch'io un pò confuso!


Questo senso venne utilizzato nel contesto, per esempio, de _prova di laboratorio_ o simile; spesso si scrive "*assay*". In genere, "*essay*" corrisponde (press'a poco) a *saggio*.

Saluti


----------



## krige

edrian_quintos said:


> No..
> Where did the paper idea come?



Well, from *london calling*, above 



edrian_quintos said:


> By your context traccia would might mean OUTLINE.



So, if I had to publish the solution of an exam, would it be correct to divide the paper in two sections, OUTLINE and SOLUTION? Example:

OUTLINE:
exercise1: 2+2=?
exercise2: 10/5=?
...

SOLUTION:
exercise1: 4
exercise2: 2
...


----------



## edrian_quintos

krige said:


> Well, from *london calling*, above
> 
> 
> 
> So, if I had to publish the solution of an exam, would it be correct to divide the paper in two sections, OUTLINE and SOLUTION? Example:
> 
> OUTLINE:
> exercise1: 2+2=?
> exercise2: 10/5=?
> ...
> 
> SOLUTION:
> exercise1: 4
> exercise2: 2
> ...


 
in that case i think:
OUTLINE:
ex1: 4
ex2: 2
  - outline of answers
solutions:
ex1: 2+2
ex2: 1+1


----------



## edrian_quintos

krige said:


> Well, from *london calling*, above
> 
> 
> 
> So, if I had to publish the solution of an exam, would it be correct to divide the paper in two sections, OUTLINE and SOLUTION? Example:
> 
> OUTLINE:
> exercise1: 2+2=?
> exercise2: 10/5=?
> ...
> 
> SOLUTION:
> exercise1: 4
> exercise2: 2
> ...


----------



## krige

How do you exactly call the part of the solution where the exercises are outlined?


----------



## london calling

edrian_quintos said:


> No..
> Where did the paper idea come? As krige says, from me!  I'm assuming you haven't been either to a British school or university, because otherwise you would know exactly what I mean! A paper is a written examination in any subject.
> 
> By your context traccia would might mean OUTLINE.  I think not...
> 
> Sometimes in writing themes and essays the sense should be organized in an outline. The sense may be organize in means of time, order of events and so on. That's called an essay plan in BE, an outline which you would do before writing the essay itself.
> 
> *traccia*
> 
> (schema) outline: _preparare la traccia di un romanzo_ to prepare the outline of a novel. That's a completely different meaning! That is indeed an outline in BE, but that's not what we're talking about here. _Una traccia di esame is "a question"_: an exercise or a problem (e.g. in maths), an essay if you're talking about literature (or history or geography...) exam , e.g. "Discuss the role of Virgil in Dante's Inferno".


 
Più ci penso, più sono convinta che si possa dire "question" per intendere traccia di esame. Che poi nello specifico sarà un "essay" oppure un "exercise/problem", beh, dipende dalla materia!


_Esame scritto:_ paper (exam paper)/written examination.

_Traccia:_ question. "Essay" (se si tratta di dover scrivere un tema, su qualsiasi argomento, anche di cultura generale) oppure "exercise/problem" se parliamo di matematica o simile.

Benzene, you're right, "essay" does come from the French and we do use it to mean "test/experiment", but not _traccia di esame_!

I went and had a look at a couple of my final examination papers. I quote:

_*University of Wales*_
_*Degree Examinations 1981*_
_*Faculty of Arts*_
_*Joint Honours*_

_Italian VI_
_Dante_
_Time allowed: 3 hours_

_Answer 3 questions (_tracce!!!) _, one from each section._

_An example of a question:_
_1. Write a detailed commentary on two of the following passages. Give the context of the passage, explain any references contained in it and comment fully on the significance of both content and style._

_Another paper:_

_*University of Wales etc.*_

_Italian II_
_Time allowed: 3 hours_

_Write an essay in Italian on any one of the following topics_ (seguono per l'appunto 6 argomenti per temi tra cui scegliere): 

_An example of an essay question (_traccia!!):

_"L'istruzione universitaria dovrebbe essere gratuita per tutti, gli stranieri compresi."_

Spero di non averti confuso ulteriormente, krige!


----------



## miri

A mio parere, LC ha pienamente ragione. La traccia consiste in ciò che l'esaminatore vuole che l'esaminando faccia, cioè rispondere a dei quesiti (questions) che possono essere presentati sotto forma di domande esplicite, ma non solo. Anche un tema, una serie di problemi, una parafrasi, un riassunto sono "richieste"  di produrre un elaborato che servirà a valutare le competenze del candidato.

Direi quindi che *exam questions* è un ottimo equivalente per *traccia.*

Mentre la *traccia* è costituita dai quesiti *effettivamente/realmente* posti, il *format,* come ho già detto, si riferisce alla  *possibile* tipologia di esercizi in cui si può strutturare un esame (vero/falso, trattazione, domande a scelta multipla,  dimostrazioni, ecc.).


----------



## london calling

miri said:


> A mio parere, LC ha pienamente ragione. La traccia consiste in ciò che l'esaminatore vuole che l'esaminando faccia, cioè rispondere a dei quesiti (questions) che possono essere presentati sotto forma di domande esplicite, ma non solo. Anche un tema, una serie di problemi, una parafrasi, un riassunto sono "richieste" di produrre un elaborato che servirà a valutare le competenze del candidato. Sì!!
> 
> Direi quindi che *exam questions* è un ottimo equivalente per *traccia.*
> 
> Mentre la *traccia* è costituita dai quesiti *effettivamente/realmente* posti, il *format,* come ho già detto, si riferisce alla *possibile* tipologia di esercizi in cui si può strutturare un esame (vero/falso, trattazione, domande a scelta multipla, dimostrazioni, ecc.).Sì!!


 
Meno male, sono riuscita a farmi capire!  Grazie miri, mi hai "sintetizzato" il pensiero in maniera ineccepibile!

Jo


----------



## miri

Prego, Jo! Quando il pensiero è solido e convincente è facile sintetizzare


----------



## mariscer

what about ASSIGNMENT?


----------



## pandinorombante

mariscer said:


> what about ASSIGNMENT?



I definitely don't think 'assignment' can fit in here, because assignment refers more to a group of tasks, not to an exam.

Miri, Jo, all the others, do you agree?

Ciao


----------



## london calling

pandinorombante said:


> I definitely don't think 'assignment' can fit in here, because assignment refers more to a group of tasks, not to an exam.
> 
> Miri, Jo, all the others, do you agree?
> 
> Ciao


Yes, you're right,  it's the AE equivalent of homework. It's definitely not an exam!


----------



## donnaocchineri

Aanch'io ho questo dubbio e non mi sembrano soddisfacenti le risposte che ho letto finora...come traccia si intende anche il fatto che in una classe ci possano essere piu' di una versione dello stesso esame, in questo caso la traccia che ha toccato risolvere a lei aveva degli esercizi difficili mentre magari la traccia cioe' la versione che ha toccato a qualcun altro aveva degli esercizi diversi e magari per lei piu' facili...



> *Regola 11: Scrivete correttamente*
> Usate correttamente lettere maiuscole, punteggiatura e accenti


----------



## milza

Ttraccia d'esame in inglese si dice in un modo solo:
PROMPT



> *Regola 11: Scrivete correttamente*
> Usate correttamente lettere maiuscole, punteggiatura e accenti


----------



## london calling

milza said:


> traccia d'esame in inglese si dice in un modo solo
> PROMPT


Oh really? E chi te l'ha detto?.


----------



## Benzene

milza said:


> traccia d'esame in inglese si dice in un modo solo
> PROMPT



_Per me "prompt" al massimo può significare "imbeccata, suggerimento".

Bye,

*Benzene *_


----------



## milza

london calling said:


> Oh really? E chi te l'ha detto?.



Nnessuno, è che lo si usa comunemente per le tracce degli esami scritti di dottorato in America (dove abito e faccio, appunto, il dottorato)
(ho avuto una discussione a riguardo con un'amica italiana a seguito della quale ho deciso di scrivere qua).
Sse ne parla anche qui, fra l'altro

prompt as a noun




> *Regola 11: Scrivete correttamente*
> Usate correttamente lettere maiuscole, punteggiatura e accenti


----------



## labimic

Hi everyone,

what about "task"? I think even essay is correct!

Bye


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Usually a "traccia" is not only a "titolo" since it includes specific starting points that help studends write/develop a good work.  This is a "traccia" for instance. But I do not know how to translate it. An "outline" is something different, I am afraid.


----------



## london calling

milza said:


> Nnessuno, è che lo si usa comunemente per le tracce degli esami scritti di dottorato in America (dove abito e faccio, appunto, il dottorato)
> (ho avuto una discussione a riguardo con un'amica italiana a seguito della quale ho deciso di scrivere qua).
> Sse ne parla anche qui, fra l'altro
> 
> prompt as a noun


Ho letto il thread di English Only e sono d'accordo con questi post:



Tazzler said:


> In oral exams "prompts" are the instructions that set the guidelines for the student's presentation.





natkretep said:


> The Word Reference dictionary does not include the meaning of _prompt_ as in 'exam prompt' because I think this might be more specialised usage, common among teachers. Elsewhere, people talk about exam questions. Eli's sentence looks like a sentence addressed to a teacher carrying out such a test (in this case, an oral test), so that this usage might be appropriate.
> 
> See the following for an example of this use of the word:
> 
> (my boldface)


E' la prima volta che sento che negli USA lo usano per le tracce degli esami scritti: chiederò alla mia figliastra, che ha fatto un dottorato alla Carnegie Mellon di Pittsburgh. 

Ribadisco quello che ho detto sopra (post 24), per quanto riguarda il BE, perlomeno.


----------

